# A full Arthritic Grip?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i have a father in law who has Arthritis in both is hands (long term damage do to working in road maintenance) He would love to
come out hunting with me and the lads but finds holding a catapult/slingshot very difficult. Is ther a slingshot on the market that 
is made with a full Arthritic grip?If not then this is to be our next project at Milbro pro-shot.Any feed back will help thankyou


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've worked with arthritic pensioners in a home, they would use a knife and fork handle which was ... say ... 2 inches in diameter, for eating their dinner with. Most of the old folk there would be able to grab such a large handle, I would highly recommend it. I suggest getting a couple of different bits of wood and finding out which ones he can hold. Please work hard on this one, it's close to my chest. (not that you don't work hard anyway, this is a personal one for me)
You could also try the 'glove-shot' that might work, as it barely needs to be gripped. But I think you'd have to ask Jorg, first.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

As one who has arthritis in both hands, I'd like to mention that it isn't only the slingshot but also gripping the pouch that gets difficult at times. Holding onto that little ball is every bit as hard as holding on to the frame -- if not more so.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> As one who has arthritis in both hands, I'd like to mention that it isn't only the slingshot but also gripping the pouch that gets difficult at times. Holding onto that little ball is every bit as hard as holding on to the frame -- if not more so.


Good point any band makers out there who can help??with the pouch grip


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When I shoot the Saunders Falcon 2 I do not grip the handle at all. As far as the pouch grip goes ... that might be tough.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pete, I don't think there is one on the market. How about we all collaborate on it? Whipcrackdead bunny will have ideas, Dayhiker's good at design, I can make the master and you can cast it. I only ask that if they're sold to people with arthritis or joint problems that they get an affordable price. Pensioners aren't known for their high disposable income.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

My designs The Core and The Heretic can be shot entirely open handed but they don't scale well. In any case it should be braced, or in Germany supplied with a wrist lanyard, with forward canted low forks.

For the pouch, how about a ring-hook style archery release? Maybe it's not necessary. The bands can be made super light. My 4 year old can easily pull TB Black in doubled 230mm x18mm x12mm.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Pete,
I know you're already looking at the Vergo's fork design as a possibility... but I actually designed a couple of others that are a bit more compact overall, yet thicker and easier to use on the gripping surfaces. Probably a lot better for the truely arthritic..

I've cut out both of these and they are both dead accurate.

*This one is designed to be shot vertically comfortably, as shown, but can be used in a horizontal plane as well.*































*This one is also designed to be shot vertically comfortably, as shown, but can be used in a horizontal plane as well.*









*This one is designed to be shot vertically, horizontally or anyway you'd like, with no pressure on the fingers.*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks German-legal too!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Hello Pete,
> I know you're already looking at the Vergo's fork design as a possibility... but I actually designed a couple of others that are a bit more compact overall, yet thicker and easier to use on the gripping surfaces. Probably a lot better for the truely arthritic..
> 
> I've cut out both of these and they are both dead accurate.
> ...


Hi Bill that would cast nice in Aluminium?my farther in law has a old walking stick that he say was very easy on is hand
may try to use the grip of this with a fork top?
Pete


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

May I recommend the gloveshot? I have a tutorial online complete with blueprints.

Regarding the pouch, I suggest marbles or larger steel balls. Easy to grip. If that is not enough, I also have a tutorial about how to make a release. Or you make a slingshot crossbow.

Jörg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Pete, I don't think there is one on the market. How about we all collaborate on it? Whipcrackdead bunny will have ideas, Dayhiker's good at design, I can make the master and you can cast it. I only ask that if they're sold to people with arthritis or joint problems that they get an affordable price. Pensioners aren't known for their high disposable income.


Please, call me 'whipcrack' or mr whippy or anything else that you can think of; and thank-you for considering me.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

[quote name='Bill Hays' date='14 September 2010 - 05:43 PM' timestamp='1284486220' post='25776']
Hello Pete,
I know you're already looking at the Vergo's fork design as a possibility... but I actually designed a couple of others that are a bit more compact overall, yet thicker and easier to use on the gripping surfaces. Probably a lot better for the truely arthritic..

This has real possibility; I think with a lanyard or brace that hugs the wrist close to the hand, and maybe an even thicker handle, it could prove useable for most types of weakened grip. Jorg, also invented a shooter with finger loops (knuckle-duster style) which could be translated to a fore-finger/thumb grip ... I just remembered, in one home where I worked, they had ball-grip handles on their knives and forks, that proved useable too. I have no idea yet about the pouch though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sorry I deleted the picture, I was talking about the 'woodpecker' one ... no offence meant, Bill.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For the pouch, how about a ring-hook style archery release? Maybe it's not necessary. The bands can be made super light. My 4 year old can easily pull TB Black in doubled 230mm x18mm x12mm.
[/quote]

For the pouch ... do you think a clothes peg, with a loop tied to the wrist, might be easier? One could set the ball in the pouch with two hands, clamping it with the peg, then the draw could be made with the lanyard and when it comes to being released, it would take pressure to open it; I don't think it would be good for much other than taking the pressure off a sustained grip. It's essentially a crocodile clip (in the UK) or an archery release. The bands, shouldn't make too much difference, ey?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> May I recommend the gloveshot? I have a tutorial online complete with blueprints.
> 
> Regarding the pouch, I suggest marbles or larger steel balls. Easy to grip. If that is not enough, I also have a tutorial about how to make a release. Or you make a slingshot crossbow.
> 
> Jörg


I like the sound of this one its got me thinking of a cast Aluminium slingbow?make it light weight H section for strength but keep weight down
could use the triger Joerg and Bill have worked on? just need to rap my head round this one
Pete


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job.... that is a good frame design!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> May I recommend the gloveshot? I have a tutorial online complete with blueprints.
> 
> Regarding the pouch, I suggest marbles or larger steel balls. Easy to grip. If that is not enough, I also have a tutorial about how to make a release. Or you make a slingshot crossbow.
> 
> Jörg


I like the sound of this one its got me thinking of a cast Aluminium slingbow?make it light weight H section for strength but keep weight down
could use the triger Joerg and Bill have worked on? just need to rap my head round this one
Pete
[/quote]

It might prove difficult, pulling a trigger, no? How about ... though it will be complex, no doubt ... a push button release?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Perry, 
That third design is one I've been using to test different band assemblies, ammo weights etc... because no matter how I might mess up, I don't get hand slap or hit by anything at all.
The thing is extremely easy to make, and with the extended part that goes over the thumb webbing... it's just about as stable as a wrist braced shooter.
The design can be slightly modified (what I'm doing next with it), so that the fork rotates allowing automatic centering... and pocket-ability!
And Perry... since you like it... you are more than welcome to use the design.

Pete,
If you'd like me to, I can show how to and make a pouch release that would work perfect... it's based on a ring-pliers type opening, although modified pony clamps may work... unless you're thinking he would prefer releasing the pouch manually that is.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You also might want to consider a padded grip, I know my step father was having problems with his tools till someone made some foam grips for them


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I would recommend making a Gloveshot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I was going to weld little rollers on the ends to release the pouch uniformly and easily... but after a little experimentation, I found it's not necessary. All you have to do is take a heavy pair of pliers and flatten the tips of a decent strength pony clamp, then put a small bend in the middle.
When firing you use the whole hand instead of just a weak finger and thumb.

Everything needed for a nice day's shooting with no strain on the arthritis in the hands and fingers.









Medium pony clamp has end slightly modified with bends 









Pony clamp holding a ball in it's pouch









How it can be held.. if the clamp is to weak (which this one isn't) you can hold with the first finger wrapped nearer the tip









Once a ball is loaded, it'll hold securely until ready to be used.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That second one is really genius, Bill! My hand started twitching when I saw that thing. With a foam grip or semi-soft plastic handle I think that would be an excellent slingshot for the purpose. I think I'd like to shoot that one.


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

From knowing someone in this situation I can say the best thing is a wrist rocket with the arm brace. You really do not have to have a strong grip on the slingshot with the arm brace. Definately gives great relief to the hand.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's really nice Bill. Do you have a name for that shooter?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Whip,

I haven't named that particular shooter... it was just an experimental model I made that would provide an extremely stable platform without going all the way out to being wrist braced.
That slingshot is VERY accurate, and once you get where it's aiming points are, it's actually hard to miss.

Anyway... on about the naming... well to me, it looks a little bit like a deer with antlers... so the "Stag"?
Of course my first inclination is the "Cheater" because it's a wrist rocket board cut hybrid that shoots so well it's like you're cheating... but that one is probably not the best name for it!

You're more than welcome to come up with a name for it if you like... you said it looked kind of like a "woodpecker"... so "Woody" might be appropriate? You decide!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi Bil, thanks for the honour. I think the name 'Cheater' is too demeaning for such a fine catapult, a softer name with a sturdy feel is what I would chose; I like 'Stag' a lot but I also like birds ... maybe though, looking at it twice and seeing how it's been designed with such specific intention 'The Fox'? You should decide really, it is yours; though I enjoy helping.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi its been a short time since i posted this thred .we now have the fork top designe fron Bill Hays and we have a full grip from a 
walking stick ? that my father in law used we will match them up and let see what we end up with would just like to thank bill for his kind no hole bard offer on his superb fork design.
Pete


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey it's no problem, use the catty how you see fit!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Perry,
> That third design is one I've been using to test different band assemblies, ammo weights etc... because no matter how I might mess up, I don't get hand slap or hit by anything at all.
> The thing is extremely easy to make, and with the extended part that goes over the thumb webbing... it's just about as stable as a wrist braced shooter.
> The design can be slightly modified (what I'm doing next with it), so that the fork rotates allowing automatic centering... and pocket-ability!
> And Perry... since you like it... you are more than welcome to use the design.


Thank you Bill .... appreciate that!!!







I've worked on something similar to add to my line one day. I'll put it up for a look one day if I decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread needs to be bumped as it contains information that is pertinent to ongoing discussions right now. So it's bumped!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you thought of using amagnet in the pouch and that way ye can use an arrow relese with a loop on the back.of it kinda like a sling bow sorta thing?
Just a thought. Its a great idea and I realy like the frame shape .
Oh aye and maybe a leather thong through the handle to go over the wrist.

if ye have thought of that already just ignore this post









Cheers
AL


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Of close coupled device fame Al? -- Tex


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

To further reduce the force required to hold the woodpecker slingshot, I suggest putting a little stop plate at the end of the lower end of the handle. Something like a disk or a more aesthetic form. You can see that on some ski sticks. That way the slingshot could almost be held without wrist tightening .
I hope I make myself clear because it's a little hard to explaint in english.
a picture will help:


----------

